# Hycosy, HSG or aquascan....very very confused



## Boots41

Ok so I want to check for the following, tubal patency, fibroids, scaring. One clinic recommends Aquascan, one HSG. Then I've just come across the hycosy. Goodness me, which one do I go for? Can anyone help?

I think an HSG does show uterine abnormality too, is this right? Not so concerned about tubes as I already have a for year old...although can this change?

Confused. Please help.


----------



## Brighton24

Hello...HSG is an xray I believe, although similar to HyCosy in that contrast is injected and both check fallopian patency. The HyCosy and Aquascan are usually done at the same time, aquascan means injecting saline into the uterine cavity and then a 3d image is done (transvaginal probe) and can therefore check for polyps or any fibroid encroaching on the space that may impact upon pregnancy. This is good, as is the HyCosy especially if you have been pregnant before and have had a cesarean delivery. This can cause scarring to tubes and even the uterus and so before you plough all this money and hope into treatment, it is probably worth having Aquascan and HyCosy done. Having a lap and dye is probably the best to tell you how clear and MOBILE fallopian tubes are. If you are considering IVF only, then may not be so imperative that you have tubes checked. 

So, yes...if you opt for HyCosy, chances are there will be a bit of an aquascan before hand, it depends on the doctor but I would go for both together. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## JessNet21

I've had a HSG, it's to check your tubes are open. They inject die into your uterus via 'down there' - not an actual injection, but hopefully you know what I mean! Hopefully the die comes out the top of the tubes and it shows up on the X-ray so you get immediate results. It's didn't work for me the first time becuase I was so tense and nervous it was making my tubes spasm, but the radiologist was so nice she really wanted to show successful results we did it again and it worked! Unfortunately we still have to go for IVF but it was something good in all this sadness. 

Good luck!

Jess x


----------

